
EU Copyright (ACTA2) directive passes – 348 votes to 274 - milo_im
https://twitter.com/MehreenKhn/status/1110509604176384000
======
phoe-krk
Already discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869)

------
scotty79
I would really like to see now all of the major companies block Europe.
Youtube, twitter, facebook, google. Just a total immediate blackout. I'm an
European with self defeating tendencies.

~~~
flexie
Let them block the European market for a few hours or days and nothing will
happen, except that they lose advertisement revenue. Let them block for
months, and European competitors will emerge.

But why on Earth would they do that? And why should they?

~~~
scotty79
I think if you blocked Facebook, you'd have million people in Brussels
tommorow making democracy very personal.

------
amyjess
This makes me feel much better about the Brexit situation in the UK. A hard
Brexit with no deal is now the best option.

~~~
grenoire
I'm not sure if the British internet is any better...
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/13/17349910/uk-newsstands-
po...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/13/17349910/uk-newsstands-porn-pass-
age-verification-digital-economy-act-2017)

------
philpem
26 March 2019, the Day the Internet Died.

~~~
milo_im
I hope you aren't right ...

~~~
philpem
So do I.

------
mreyman
Suing 10year old kinds singing songs on Youtube in 3, 2, 1...

------
tomtompl
Hope Brexit comes quickly

